# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  fonction si conditionnelle ou recherchev

## dohaahbi

bonsoir je voudrais une aide concernant la fonction Si ou autre ,
en education physique je cherche a donner une note aux eleves en utilisant un bareme de course de vitesse qui est different pour les Filles et les gar?ons;
les critetes sont :
1- *** = fille ou gar?on
2- une performance qui est specifique pour gar?ons et pour filles
3- performance
4- note /20
5-distance (40m ou 60m ou 70 m ou 80m)
il ya un exemple en piece jointe.
Merci

----------


## Beamernsw

Hi, I only speak english and am not exactly sure what you aree looking for, but hopefully the attached will help.
I used an Index/Match lookup to find the data from your first table and then multiply by the distance.

----------


## dohaahbi

hello first of all thank you for your cooperation and help.
I am a sports teacher and I would like to have an excel sheet where I could enter the performance 
of my students and automatically have a grade from an existing scale see the example Thank you

----------


## Beamernsw

Using the same formulae as my last sheet. Hope this works for you  :Smilie:

----------


## dohaahbi

good evening thank you for your help but I noticed that you reversed two criteria to do the search and give a note the formula must
be written on the note so that the analysis of the data will be done at the level of the following criteria, gender and performance, so that the note is automatic and not the reverse as in the file you sent me.
Thanks

----------


## Beamernsw

Sorry I didn't get back to you before, I've been sick but all good now.
I have created a new formula that I believe should do the job for you, sorry about my confusion before.

Fingers Crossed  :Smilie:

----------


## dohaahbi

HELLO THANK YOU IT'S VERY KIND of you cordially :Smilie:

----------

